# Libellen 2018



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

habe heute die erste Libelle am Teich gesehen. Anscheinend kurz nach dem Schlupf. Ich finde das ist sehr früh zum 1. Mai oder?


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2018)

Bei uns habe ich vorgestern den ersten __ Vierfleck __ fliegen gesehen. 

Ist schon ein Wahnsinn wie zeitig heuer alles drann ist.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Heute konnte ich die von vorvorgestern ablichten.

__ Plattbauch-Weibchen
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (2. Mai 2018)

oh, also __ Großlibellen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, nur etliche kleine. rote adonislibellen und so ganz dünne stahlgraue. 

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Ina, die habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Denke aber auch das bei mir am Teich noch nix geschlüpft ist. Finde zumindest noch keine Exuvien.

Gerade eben ist auch ein __ Vierfleck-Männchen vorbei gekommen ...
  

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter so warm und sonnig an. Dann wird das heuer ein super Libellenjahr.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2018)

Und noch eines vom gleichen Männchen hinterherschieb ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## hessi (10. Mai 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich die von vorvorgestern ablichten.
> 
> __ Plattbauch-Weibchen
> Anhang anzeigen 197235
> ...


Hab heute ein Plattbauch Pärchen bei mir am Teich beobachten können.
Hab so eine Libellenart vorher noch nie gesehen(hab erstmal gegoogelt).


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2018)

Heute ist __ Libellen - Schlupftag


diese hier kam heute aus dem neuen Miniteich gekrabbelt, klebt noch __ Entengrütze dran. 
        

und die konnte ich am großen Teich ablichten. 
beide __ Vierfleck würde ich sagen  

  

und ein Paarungsrad der Hufeisenjungfern, glaube ich.. 
  

lg Ina


----------



## blotto (11. Mai 2018)

Heute ist mir bei einem Rundgang um den Teich am __ Froschlöffel diese Larve aufgefallen. Nach etwas googlen könnte das eine __ Pechlibelle sein. Kommt das hin?

Tom


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2018)

Möglich ... 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Mai 2018)

Leider nur die eine beobachtet als ich Freitag an den Teich ging waren ca 30 leere Hüllen da aber nur eine Libelle.


----------



## Deuned (13. Mai 2018)

__ Großlibellen sind bei mir noch nicht aufgetaucht,aber die kleinen,schlanken  blauen und roten sind im Paarungsflug schon sehr aktiv.


----------



## blotto (14. Mai 2018)

Heute morgen konnte ich eine libelle beim Schlupf erwischen. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht beobachten dürfen. Ich vermute es ist eine __ Pechlibelle, von der hatte ich vor ein paar tagen nur die leere Hülle gesehen.
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit wollten wir den alten Teich erst zuschütten, der war nicht wirklich schön. Jetzt bin ich froh, das wir ihn komplett neu und größer gemacht haben.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (14. Mai 2018)

diese beiden Schätzchen bekamen nicht nur meine Aufmerksamkeit,  leider konnte ich nicht weiter ran mit Handy .

LG Heike


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
schöne Bilder sind das hier . Anhängend mal zwei aus dem Spreewald, frisch vom Wochenende. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, so viele __ Libellen auf einmal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2018)

Spreewald.........ich hoffe ihr hattet genug Authan dabei.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2018)

Heute waren trotz Wind viele __ Libellen am Teich. Kleine und große, leider bleiben die nicht immer so sitzen wie ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2018)

Geduld Roland ... beim Teich und auch beim fotografieren. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Skadi (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
bei uns waren heute ganz viele __ Libellen unterwegs ... diese kleinen Roten ... ein paar Schnappschüsse sind was geworden ..


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

och Roland, Du hast ja die große __ Königslibelle..


----------



## koile (21. Mai 2018)

War gerade zu Besuh.


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Mai 2018)

Hab es heute mal geschafft, Kamera am Teich zu habe


----------



## Limnos (22. Mai 2018)

Heute war ein guter Libellentag! Außer denen die tagtäglich zu sehen sind, war auch eine  Grüne Mosaikjungfer ♀ (Aeschna viridis) bei der Eiablage zu beobachten. Während die ♀♀ der __ Vierfleck- und der __ Plattbauchlibelle nur kurz mit dem Hinterleib aufs Wasser tippen, blieb die Mosaikjungfer fest an einer Stelle und stach die Eier unter Wasser in Wasserpflanzen ein.

 
Azurjungfern (Coenagrion pulchella)

 
__ Vierflecklibelle (Libellula quadrimaculata) beim Eiablageflug


 
Grüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeschna viridis) bei Eiablage


       
♂ Vieflecklibelle Sie(er) paarte sich kurz mit einem Webchen, dass ich schon vorher beim Eierlegen beobachten konnte.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2018)

Heute konnte ich die erste Große __ Königslibelle am Teich beobachten. Sie drehte ihre Runden ... Dürfte ein Erkundungsflug gewesen sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## blotto (25. Mai 2018)

Heute morgen war mal wieder was kleines rotes am Teich und hat sich auf dem Klee niedergelassen

 

Es ist immer wieder schön, die __ Libellen zu beobachten. Gestern kam eine neugierige Libelle auf meinen Arm geflogen, als ich im Sessel am Teich saß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

hab gerade auch mal den Spanner gemacht und Pechlibellen beim Akt erwischt

MfG Frank


----------



## Linnet (26. Mai 2018)

Bei mir ist es auch sehr aktiv und ich habe viele einzelne Männchen die dann die Paare nerven. 

Oh und seit vorgestern flirrt hier eine wunderschöne große blaue Libelle mit blauen Flügeln rum aber die will absolut auf kein Foto


----------



## blotto (26. Mai 2018)

Linnet schrieb:


> Oh und seit vorgestern flirrt hier eine wunderschöne große blaue Libelle mit blauen Flügeln rum aber die will absolut auf kein Foto



Das ging mir heute auch so. Bei uns am Fließgewässer schwieren einige davon umher aber keine Chance die aufs Bild zu bekommen. Diese Libelle ist eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle, sehr schön beim Flug zu beobachten aber leider kamerascheu


----------



## Limnos (27. Mai 2018)

@ Linnet @blotto 
Sicher meint ihr die! Das Foto ist zwar vom vorigen Jahr, denn die Gebänderte Prachtlibelle lebt an Fließgewäsasern und lässt sich an Gartenteichen nur hin und wieder sehen. Heuer war noch keine da

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blotto (27. Mai 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> @ Linnet @blotto
> Sicher meint ihr die! Das Foto ist zwar vom vorigen Jahr, denn die Gebänderte Prachtlibelle lebt an Fließgewäsasern und lässt sich an Gartenteichen nur hin und wieder sehen. Heuer war noch keine da
> 
> MfG.
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,
eine von den beiden ist es, da ich aber nicht nah genug rankomme ist es schwierig. Die Beschreibung passt auf beide Arten. 
Ich hatte die nicht am Teich sondern sehe due regelmäßig an einem fließenden Gewässer. Egal welche von beiden, schön sind sie beide

Grüße Tom


----------



## Deuned (27. Mai 2018)

Die __ Plattbauchlibelle mit ihrem hellblauen Hinterteil fühlte sich heute neben unzähligen kleineren __ Libellen wohl recht wohl an meinem Teich.


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Die Gebänderte ist wesentlich häufiger als die mit den komplett dunkelblauen Flügeln. Ich mache diese Aufnahmen mit einer Bridgekamera, die ein 50 fach Zoom (KB 24-1200mm) hat: sozusagen Nahaufnahmen aus 3 oder mehr Meter Entfernung. Ist viel einfacher als mit Makroobjektiven sich ran zu pirschen. Mit meiner kann ich diese Aufnahmen noch aus freier Hand machen. Verwacklungsschutz und Autofokus arbeiten gut!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Linnet (28. Mai 2018)

Hmm ich würde jetzt sagen, dass die Flügel weiter runter noch blau waren aber nicht ganz bis zum Ansatz aber da die mich so gar nicht in die Nähe lassen wollte... Kann ich es nicht ganlz genau sagen. 
Hmm außer dem kleinen Bachlauf  vom Nachbarteich  sind es bis zum Fluß schon nen paar Meter ... Luftlinie so 650-700m bis zum Fluss und 450-500 zu nem Bächlein / Graben mit etwas Strömung


----------



## ina1912 (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo in die Runde!

könnte es sein, dass ich eine Keilfleck-Mosaikjungfer an meinem Teich im Havelland gesehen habe? Ich habe sie heute zum ersten Mal gesehen und es war auch sofort klar,  dass es nicht wie üblich die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist. Jedoch war sie ohne Übertreibung ebenso groß. Sie hatte einen kupferbraunen Körper, keine Streifen wie die Mosaikjungfer, und einen smaragdgrünen Kopf bzw Augen.
lt Libellenwissen.de käme also die Keilfleck-Mosaikjungfer in Betracht. vom Verbreitungsgebiet auch Mitteleuropa, daher möglich, aber ungewöhnlich, eigentlich stand da eher Süddeutschland.
sie stand nie lange genug still in der Luft, um ein ordentliches Foto zu machen, habe nur ein ganz verwackeltes. Es schien aber ein Männchen auf Patrouille zu sein. Es hat den Teich vielfach umrundet und stand hier und da dicht über der Wasseroberfläche..

hat jemand eine Idee?

lg Ina


----------



## blotto (2. Juni 2018)

Heute habe ich mal eine von blauen __ Libellen erwischen können. Welche ist das denn jetzt?


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2018)

blotto schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal eine von blauen __ Libellen erwischen können. Welche ist das denn jetzt?
> Anhang anzeigen 199185



Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (_Calopteryx virgo_), ein Männchen


----------



## blotto (4. Juni 2018)

Heute morgen habe ich mal wieder einen neuen mir bis dahin unbekannten Teichbesucher entdeckt. Erst dachte ich an einen __ Plattbauch, nach stöbern im Netz müsste das aber ein Blaupfeil sein. Interessant was sich an einem neu gemachten Teich so alles von alleine einfindet...


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2018)




----------



## jenso (4. Juni 2018)

Da sitzen sie in trauter Eintracht


----------



## blotto (4. Juni 2018)

Schöner Schnappschuss Jens


----------



## Limnos (5. Juni 2018)

jenso schrieb:


> Da sitzen sie in trauter Eintracht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199434



Die obere ist eine __ Vierflecklibelle, die untere ein __ Plattbauch!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jenso (6. Juni 2018)

Wir haben an der noch recht kleinen Pfütze dieses Jahr jede Menge an Plattbäuchen. Die Mänchen sind eigentlich sehr territorial. Ich kann täglich etliche Luftkämpfe beobachten. Es wunderte mich eigentlich, wie tolerant er dem __ Vierfleck gegenüber war.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Limnos (6. Juni 2018)

Das war bei mir anders: der __ Vierfleck verfolgte meistens den __ Plattbauch, und dieser wiederum störte öfters die GrüneMosaikjungfer beim Eierlegen. Keine Ahnung , ob das Anmache war oder was anderes?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tyrano86 (6. Juni 2018)

Schön das nach dem frischen anlegen des Teiches sofort div. __ Libellen zur Stelle sind und fleißig Eier in das __ Hornkraut legen, habe bisher auch __ Pechlibelle, Blaupfeil und entweder irgend eine Mosaikjungfer oder __ Königslibelle gesehen, konnte ich nicht genau identifizieren. Fotos des Teiches folgen nach dem PFlanzen der letzten Pflanzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

bei mir hat sich ne männliche __ Königslibelle /Anax imperator) am Teich breitgemacht und alle anderen großen vertrieben/gekillt

hatten gestern wohl ne ausschweifende Party veranstaltet, seine Herzallerliebste ist noch beim eierlegen genauso blau wie er selber

MfG Frank


----------



## Tyrano86 (8. Juni 2018)

immer dieser Imperator, bei mir hatte er sich mit dem Blaupfeil gefetzt


----------



## Limnos (8. Juni 2018)

Wie bei Frank, besuchte mich heute auch eine ♀ __ Königslibelle. Sie war überhaupt nicht scheu. Sie ließ es zu, dass ich z.T. aus ca einem Meter Entfernung Aufnahmen machen konnte


          

           

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wild (8. Juni 2018)

Hab auch ein paar erwischt.....


----------



## koile (9. Juni 2018)

Eine __ Plattbauch.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Juni 2018)

Hatte heute einen neuen Gast, wer kann mir sagen wie sie heißt?


----------



## koile (9. Juni 2018)

Eine Heidelibelle


----------



## Limnos (10. Juni 2018)

Hi Roland

Das ist eine Heidelibelle von der Gattung Sympetrum. Welche der 7 mitteleuropäischen Arten, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Da war ich einen Tick zu spät!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2018)

Hi Wolfgang/Gerd

das ist keine Heidelibelle
die Beine und Augen der Libelle sind ebenfalls rot, demnach wäre es ne männliche Crocothemis erythraea (__ Feuerlibelle). Dafür spräche auch der durchgehende orange Saum an den Vorderkanten der Flügel

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2018)

moin! 
bei mir im Garten habe ich zum ersten Mal einen Blaupfeil erwischt 

    
lg Ina


----------



## jenso (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ina,
Das ist ein __ Plattbauch, denke ich. Auf dem zweiten Foto sind dunkle Stellen an Flügelansätzen zu erkennen. Die fehlen beim Blaupfeil.
Grüße
Jens


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2018)

oh, okay, danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2018)

Hi Ina,

den großen Blaupfeil hab ich hier ja im Lexikon verfaßt. Da kann man anhand des Fotos leicht den Unterschied im Körperbau und Färbung zum __ Plattbauch erkennen


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2018)

Jetzt,  wo ich drüber nachdenke, meinte ich aber auch den __ Plattbauch, der noch nie hier war. Die, die immer hier sind, sind die Vierflecken. Ich hab mich nur durch die Farbe ablenken lassen und nicht nochmal nachgeschaut.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Juni 2018)

moin zusammen! 

gestern abend gegen 20 Uhr hab ich am Miniteich eine Großlibellenlarve beobachtet, die kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche schon an einem Stengel des Hechtkrauts zum Aufstieg angeklammert saß. sie hat schnell einen __ Käfer, den sie gerade fressen wollte, unter ihren Bauch geschoben und vor mir versteckt, damit ich ihn ihr nicht streitig machen kann.
    

 um 21 Uhr guckte der Kopf schon aus dem Wasser heraus... 

  
.ich dachte noch, oh die wird doch nicht bei der Kälte noch am Abend rauskommen und in der Nacht schlüpfen wollen?

doch! 

heute morgen um 7 Uhr saß sie bereits als Mosaikjungfer voll aufgeklappt, geschniegelt und gebügelt weit oben am  __ Hechtkraut und wartete auf die ersten Sonnenstrahlen zum Aushärten und dann Abflug..

    

ist ja ein Ding! Normalerweise habe ich den Schlupf immer tagsüber beobachtet, wenn sie Pech hatten, auch mal bei Regen. das dauert ja ein paar Stunden, bis sie einen guten Platz gefunden, aus dem Panzer gekrochen sind und sich aufgefaltet haben..

lg Ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Juni 2018)

Heute morgen an der Hauswand
 

(Das Draht-Bambusgebilde ist übrigens Teil eines Spaliers für Klettererdbeeren vor dem Fenster)
 Es sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als wäre die Libelle an dieser Stelle geschlüpft und erst dachte ich, sie wäre tot, war zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos aber nur kältestarr, es war heute morgen richtig kalt. Die Exuvie sieht aus, als hätte die Libelle sich da (gestern?) fest geklammert um zu schlüpfen. Und danach ist sie nicht weggeflogen oder später wieder gekommen. Würde von daher Sinn machen, dass es gestern Nachmittag anfing, rasant abzukühlen und sehr windig zu werden.
Wenn die Libelle wirklich an dieser Stelle geschlüpft wäre, dann hätte sie da aus dem Teich krabbeln müssen und in Ermangelung hoher Pflanzen an dieser Uferseite gut einen Meter über Weg und Beet und dann nochmal 1,5 Meter die Hauswand hoch zum Erdbeerspalier. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Ls650tine (22. Juni 2018)

Heute konnte ich mal eine geschlüpfte Libelle vor die Linse bekommen. Nr. 14 in diesem Jahr (Ich finde sonst immer nur die leeren Hüllen in den Stengel)

 

LG Tine (und hoffentlich viel Spaß morgen beim Spiel)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2018)

Hi Beate,

manche __ Großlibellen krabbeln zum Schlupf weit aus dem Wasser raus. Ich habe schon frisch geschlüpfte und Exuvien 8m von Wasser entfernt im Staudenbeet ,Sträuchern und an der Scheunenwand hängend gefunden

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Juni 2018)

Hi Frank,

Gut zu Fuß, die Viecher. Eigentlich nicht wirklich verwunderlich, ich hab ja schon öfter die ein oder andere Larve versehentlich aus dem Wasser gefischt, die haben schon kräftige Beinchen, den Griff am Finger spürt man sehr deutlich, wenn sie sich festklammern und sie marschieren auch immer ziemlich zügig durch den Kescher. 
Trotzdem, beeindruckende Laufleistung.


----------



## jenso (16. Sep. 2018)

Nicht wirklich scharf. Wegen der Fügelstellung doch zeigenswert, finde ich.


----------



## Ichthyosaura (23. Okt. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!
Hier sind einige Bilder vom Schlupf einer blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer(Aeschna cyanea) an meinem GT....vom 17.Juni ´18
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/albums/schlupf-blaugrüne-mosaikjungfer-aeshna-cyanea.3157/


----------

